

On an apocryphal Dijkstra quote - gwern
http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-cafe/2011-August/095021.html

======
gwern
See also
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/jy1zw/psa_dijks...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/jy1zw/psa_dijkstra_did_not_say_computer_science_is_no/)

